# Best wet/dry food and what ratio?



## CandyRee (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello again!

I have another question (you'll be sick of me before too long!).

When I asked the person I got Icky from what she was feeding him she said 'just whatever the big cats have and whatever we've left from dinner, he had beans on toast for tea ). Anyway, since sunday when he got here he's had felix wet food (two pouches a day on average) with pets at home own dry food down all the time. 

My questions are, if he leaves wet food in his bowl, should I leave it down or move it when he's finished and replace it with dry food? Should I be feeding him mainly dry anyway? I'm a little bit concerned that so far he hasn't really drank anything although there's always fresh water down for him.

And also, what is/are the best brands to buy? From what I've read the more commercial ones aren't particularly brill and there are so many different ones its so confusing! lol

Many thanks!

Candy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Nature's Menu Kitten Pouches are good wet food for kittnes. You can buy this from [email protected] Applaws Kitten is also good wet food. Both are VERY high in meat content and do not contain cereals etc that cats do not need or colourings that are found in the likes of Felix, Whiskas etc....

There is a Website called ZooPlus which you can get some tinned wet food which also has a very high meat content. If you look through alot of the threads in the Health and Nutrition part you will find alot of this wet food dry food discussion. Will also mention other good wet foods and where to get them.

Cooked chicken and mince meat is good and also some cooked white fish. 

Dry food is not great but if you feed dry then prehaps just keep a bowl dow 24/7 incase the kitten is hungry. Then feed 4 meals per day. I am assuming we are talking about a kitten. 

The kitten may not want much dry if you are feeding the 4 meat meals, maybe feed more if the kitten wants just less food at each meal.

There are some new dry biscuits coming on the market soon which contain 80% meat! Most biscuits are packed with carbs! 

Again there are lots of biscuits to choose from on ZooPlus. Avoid foods like felix, whiskas, go cat etc as they have lots of additives and colours and c**p in them. Royal Canin is OK.

Anyways have a read through this part of the forum and visit zooplus.


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

CandyRee said:


> Hello again!
> My questions are, if he leaves wet food in his bowl, should I leave it down or move it when he's finished and replace it with dry food? Should I be feeding him mainly dry anyway? I'm a little bit concerned that so far he hasn't really drank anything although there's always fresh water down for him.
> 
> And also, what is/are the best brands to buy? From what I've read the more commercial ones aren't particularly brill and there are so many different ones its so confusing! lol


Candy,

I always move the food when they are finished. Many people leave dry down all the time, especially with kittens. Dry isn't that great, whilst convienent it can lead to problems later in life. This is my opinion based on personal research.

I agree the number of brands is confusing. Try to stick with ones that have a high meat content (50% and above), ignore ones that have animal derivatives rather than named meats. HiLife, Applaws, Natures Menu, Nature Diet, Bozita, Supermarket own brands, Almo Nature, Feline Fayre. Mostly available from Supermarkets and Pets at Home


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't remove the wet food immediately they finish as they often pop back a few minutes later ... they do however have their bowls cleaned four times a day with fresh wet down then. They also have dry down all the time with freah water.

I work long hours and firmly believe with my cats that an adlib approach to feeding works best - none of them have weight problems and they are able to eat when they are hungry this way. It won't work for everyone but works for my gang!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

I am in the same situation!

I put down dryfood all the time, she loves it, ill put 1/4 of a puch down about 4-5 times a day but she does seem to like the dry food more? 

I find the wet food gives her runny poops


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

That might be the choice of wet food? some of them are very very processed and full of crud really! 

I use Applaws wet food and occasionally bozita for the boys but Portia my elderly moggie will only eat Felix as she had been fed on that for 13 years before I got her ....


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

I feed mine Purina Pro Plan housecat biscuits- down all day and they get one pouch each (apart from UncleOllie because he doesnt eat wet) a day in the evening of Whiskas (the better wet foods seem to give them the runs too rich perhaps??) and in the morning i give them a big bowl of watered down Whiskas milk to make sure they drink enough. Because they only get one pouch a da each they tend to eat most of it in one go. They are absolutely thriving on their diet and poops are brilliant and theyve all grown loads since weve had them!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

CandyRee said:


> And also, what is/are the best brands to buy? From what I've read the more commercial ones aren't particularly brill and there are so many different ones its so confusing! lol


Wet food is far better than dry in any form. Cats can not take in enough water to compensate for a dry diet and has already been said it does cause issues later in life. That applies to whatever brand and whatever the ingredients.

A diet of wet and fresh foods is by far the best. If you choose wet foods that have a high meat content such as hi life, natures variety, almo nature or applaws then you can not go wrong. As someone mentioned Zooplus.co.uk is a great resource for different foods, order over £29 and delivery is free and you can earn points for freebies


----------



## CandyRee (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks very much for all of your replies! I've just ordered some Applaws to try out with Icky, the current dry food we have is the pets at home own brand which to be honest he doesn't really seem to like anyway  so I think we'll stick to mostly wet food and I'll get a small bag of james wellbeloved.

I hope he likes it! I checked the side of the Felix box and it said the pouches contain only 4% from animal derivatives :huh:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

That usually means 4% lips and ar$seholes, and other bits of the animal not used anywhere else :frown2:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

LOL - Felix is only 4% of the named meat, the rest is what you said 



Saikou said:


> That usually means 4% lips and ar$seholes, and other bits of the animal not used anywhere else :frown2:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Saikou said:


> As someone mentioned Zooplus.co.uk is a great resource for different foods, order over £29 and delivery is free and you can earn points for freebies


Just been to this site - it's fantastic! Ordered :eek6:A LOT:eek6: of stuff (don't tell hubby). 10% discount for first time users too!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes unfortunately having been fed on it for 13 years Portia now 15 won't eat anything else on a regular basis and as she doesn't have much longer due to cancer I am not forcing the issue 

Once Portia leaves us my home will be a temple to best foods poss - after all I am fussy about how my food is produced so why not that of my pets?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

spid said:


> Just been to this site - it's fantastic! Ordered :eek6:A LOT:eek6: of stuff (don't tell hubby). 10% discount for first time users too!


Just tell him how much money you saved with your discount  They are usually very quick at delivery too.


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

I'v read all of this about dry foods being bad, but everything i'v read about sphynx cats says you need to have dry food available all the time because they need the food for body heat and because they are very active cats.

In this case, what would be best?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

PsyKoViggy said:


> I'v read all of this about dry foods being bad, but everything i'v read about sphynx cats says you need to have dry food available all the time because they need the food for body heat and because they are very active cats.
> 
> In this case, what would be best?


Not everyone thinks dry food is bad! there is evidence for and against dry food s there is for every other diet out there - find what is best for your cats and stick to it


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My 2 moggies eat dry at the moment as I can't get them to eat anything else, they may lick it and that's it! They've dried tinned cat food to cooked meat to raw but won't touch it. So given up with them at the moment and they eat their RC 33. 

The others though have not had dried since saturday nor will they again if i can help it! Though I am hoping to try the Applaws dry but that would also just be for a treat. Mine are loving the raw mince meat they've had this week, they also had some cooked too and some cooked and raw chicken and plenty of applaws and cosma. They are all very happy. :wink5:


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

When we got Izzy from the RSPCA they said they only feed them on dry, so this is what ive stuck too... and she has plenty of water available all day

they said that dried helps to stop their poos smelling so bad too

should i be feeding her wet too?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

dry makes me cat's poo big and wet and kinda stinky. the wet has made my cat's poo a litter harder, darker and smell less. except for my one boy whose poop are the size of a dogs so smell no matter what as he don't cover it!

i would try her with wet too, why not? she may like it and u wont know about the poo unless you try,.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

That's a good one - that Sphynx need dried food for body heat, I'd love to see the research that proves this! (there isn't any of course)
Sphynx need the same food as any other cat, preferably a high quality meat-based diet consisting of mainly wet food (fresh meat or good commercial foods) - dry food should only be a small part of the diet and is not really necessary at all.



PsyKoViggy said:


> I'v read all of this about dry foods being bad, but everything i'v read about sphynx cats says you need to have dry food available all the time because they need the food for body heat and because they are very active cats.
> 
> In this case, what would be best?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

typical RSPCA, treating cats like second class citizens :cursing:

do try to get your cat on to a good quality wet food, by all means let her have a bit of dry maybe once a day if you really feel happier doing thatm, but it certainly isn't essential or desirable.



Amie said:


> When we got Izzy from the RSPCA they said they only feed them on dry, so this is what ive stuck too... and she has plenty of water available all day
> 
> they said that dried helps to stop their poos smelling so bad too
> 
> should i be feeding her wet too?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes - i was amazed at how much less water my cats drunk after I stopped feeding them dry. I virtually never see them drink now, their water fountain is redundant!

Even the new low carb dried foods are still only 10% moisture content.



Otterwhiskers said:


> I'm not sure why the RSPCA only feed dry - and although advising to leave lots of water down for your cat is good, it is a little more complicated than that. If you take just the dehydration issues, the problem is that cats were originally desert dwelling creatures and because water is so scarce in those environments, cats are designed to have a very low thirst drive. Cats are therefore designed to receive their fluids from the blood and other material of their prey (yum yum!). My two only eat wet and I very rarely see them drink water. Even when they do drink, a cat (especially one of an exclusively dry diet) would have to consume a vast amount of water to keep their fluid levels up. I can't remember the exact ratio, but I once read what it was and I measured out the amount of biscuits to the amount of water they would have to drink to compensate - and here it is (the bowl of dry is a small bowl, I would say a handful and a half at most of dry is in there)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> That's a good one - that Sphynx need dried food for body heat, I'd love to see the research that proves this! (there isn't any of course)
> Sphynx need the same food as any other cat, preferably a high quality meat-based diet consisting of mainly wet food (fresh meat or good commercial foods) - dry food should only be a small part of the diet and is not really necessary at all.


i was only relaying what i'v been told and read on breeder sites.. that they need dry food available constantly.

_The Sphynx as a rule, has a higher metabolism than normal cats. They are usually fed kitten food their entire life. If obesity becomes a problem, it's easy to switch to a light food. High quality food is also important. We feed Royal Canin Kitten Dry food. An occasional treat of soft food is okay but should not be fed as a regular part of their diet. I also give my cats a multi-vitamin everyday. _ 
Sundancenbare Cattery - Care of Sphynx Cats

_Sphynx eat constantly, as a means of regulating their body temperature. In the first instance, you should always follow the diet sheet, which your Sphynx breeder should have given you. Most Sphynx breeders opt to feed a high quality dry food, such as Royal Canin or Hills. It is essential that your Sphynx has access 24/7 to a bowl of dried food, and most important when feeding a dry diet, a bowl of fresh water_
Sphynx Cat Care


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

mine appear to be wanting to eat little and often. luckily i am able to do that for them. they have so many meals per day!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Mmmmm I agree about the Spynx breed would of thought that again a good quality wet food or raw would be better little & often tbh. Altho I'm no expert at all but would think that would make sense.

Ok change of subject slightly. Dogs natural diet preferrably should be raw green tripe with a mixer biscuit as I know a dog breeder who used to use a dry complete food. Unfortuantely she lost one of her stud dogs to AF (Anal Funcolosis sp) which was because of the dry food he was on. She sat down & re-thought her feeding regime. Now feeds raw chicken with bone, meaty marrow bones & raw green tripe with a mixer biscuit. Her philosiphy is whatever breed of dog you own the fact is they ALL trace back to the wolf. You don't find wolves or starving dogs from poor countries grazing fields of corn. The point I am trying to get across here is no matter what breed of cat we have they ALL trace their routes to the wild somewhere so surely feeding a more natural diet makes sense.

Not meaning to sound authoritve here just trying to explain that feeding a natural diet to dogs or cats makes complete sense & any dry food company will make their food sound great as it's a money making bracket & unfortunately money is the root to all evil imo


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

All very true!



Abooksigun said:


> Mmmmm I agree about the Spynx breed would of thought that again a good quality wet food or raw would be better little & often tbh. Altho I'm no expert at all but would think that would make sense.
> 
> Ok change of subject slightly. Dogs natural diet preferrably should be raw green tripe with a mixer biscuit as I know a dog breeder who used to use a dry complete food. Unfortuantely she lost one of her stud dogs to AF (Anal Funcolosis sp) which was because of the dry food he was on. She sat down & re-thought her feeding regime. Now feeds raw chicken with bone, meaty marrow bones & raw green tripe with a mixer biscuit. Her philosiphy is whatever breed of dog you own the fact is they ALL trace back to the wolf. You don't find wolves or starving dogs from poor countries grazing fields of corn. The point I am trying to get across here is no matter what breed of cat we have they ALL trace their routes to the wild somewhere so surely feeding a more natural diet makes sense.
> 
> Not meaning to sound authoritve here just trying to explain that feeding a natural diet to dogs or cats makes complete sense & any dry food company will make their food sound great as it's a money making bracket & unfortunately money is the root to all evil imo


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

completely understand and thank you..
i'v never had a cat before, of any breed, so i can only go off the research im doing in the hopes of getting a Sphynx in the next couple of years.
i wasn't trying to argue against what everyone was saying, just was a bit confused about the contradicting information i was getting.

looks like a have a bit more reading to do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Your welcome I am as guilty as the next person for feeding my cats dry food as supposedly it's the best.

After reading on here tho & some probs I had, I re-thought my feeding regime which is why I started on the raw & have been buying more high meat content pouches & tins. 

We all make mistakes thro our lives but it's learning from them that makes a difference!

I hope you have found the info useful & that it may help you to help educate others. I have found this forum great in the short time I have been a member for advice & info. Every little helps as they say!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Food is always an emotive subject, and at the end of the day it has to be whats right for each individual cat thats the most important thing. The best thing to do is to do as much research from all sides as you can and decide what you think is the best. Its not easy at all as there are loads of opposing views.

The two ends of the spectrum are, imo, as natural as possible, organic, additive free raw meat and bones diet at one end and a completely dry diet feeding the cheapest carb loaded food at the other. Everything else fits some where in between that scale.

I think you have to decide on something that you think will not only make the cat look and feel great now, but still be having the same affect 15 yrs + down the line, and that is a huge responsibility. The answer to that may not be one that fits into your life style so then it has to be the next best compromise and thats all anyone can really do.

This is an excellent book for making you stop and think Amazon.co.uk: Your Cat: A Revolutionary Approach to Feline Health and Happiness: Elizabeth M. Hodgkins: Books Its not designed to dictate "this is right everyone else is wrong", it just makes you think.

Whatever anyone decides to feed the aim is a long, happy and healthly life for your cat, where he/she lives well into their teens and maybe 20s and that should be the ultimate goal.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Oscar is a nine year old who came to live with me a couple of months ago. He was used to eating a fair bit of dry and I wanted to take him off it really. But I found with whatever brand of wet food he had (from the 60%ers to the better animal derivative stuff such as tinned bozita and butchers classic) he would get sloppy poos/diarhea. I found this even when cutting down gradually on the biscuits.

So he has some biscuits each day but I try not to give him too many. He also has coley everyday (shame my really cheap source of that has dried up!) as white fish seems to be ok for his tummy. And he has tinned bozita/butchers classic too with the odd 60% pouch. (I discovered he likes the fishy hilifes but not the poultry ones). He's a real fish lover! He won't entertain eating raw food though.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Any food change can bring on a disruption to their digestive system. If he has been fed dry for a long period of time, then his body will be used to being in a permanent state of partial dehydration because they never drink sufficient water to completely compensate. Any change would have to be made incredibly gradually over several months to allow his body to slowly adjust. Any change you can make however small has to be positive :thumbup1: adding fish meals etc is an excellent start 

What raw have you tried him on? Have you tried him on a bit of mince? If he doesn't eat that, would he eat it cooked? If he does you can always try very gradually reducing the amount of cooking you do it each time until he has it warmed but raw 

Adding new things is a very laborious process for some cats and it can seem like you are only taking small baby steps or two steps forward and one back every time, but the difference you are making to their health definitely makes it worth the effort. Just in the few months you have had him you have made a huge difference with the additional foods you have introduced 

Its weird I notice it with kittens being weaned some are fish heads and some are meat heads  then you get the greedy I eat anything heads


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks saikou. I'll see if I can cut down the biscuits he's on now very slowly over time.

He won't even eat cooked mince, the funny boy!  I think he might have had a very little bit but he wasn't keen.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lol they are weird, you'd think they would jump at the chance of something lovely and healthy  Mind you its probably the same as us, nice bic mac or a slice of cake or lovely health salad or plate of steamed veggies


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Probably . Junk food addicts.


----------



## CandyRee (Nov 17, 2008)

Yikes-thanks for all the replies everyone and it looks like I have plenty of food for thought lol!

As it turns out I don't have much say in it anyway! Icarus refused dry food but loves wet and raw/cooked meat such as chicken mince and fish (spoiled kitty! lol) so has been eating 1/2 pouch wet food for breakfast, another half at lunch time (I do put dry down inbetween but he won't touch it!) and then whatever meat we have for tea, or another pouch if we're not having meat. 

We also tried to change him from Felix to applaws but he won't touch it???


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbup1: Yaaahhh for Icarus ( I so love that name  ) He sounds like he is kitten with his head screwed on right.

They can get fads for different foods, I would keep trying him with different wets if you want him to change to a different one, its just finding the one that he likes. He is also getting plenty of fresh so thats good too :thumbup:


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

Have found this thread so helpful as my new cats come home in about 4 -6 weeks and am getting prepared, they are currently on WB dry food and Whiskas pouches, and whereas I want to keep them on what they know initially while they settle in, I was wanting to change them gradually off Whiskas pouches onto something better for them. Thanks for the insights and advice on here, Ive ordered some Applaws and bought some Hi Life .... hope they decide they like it!l! xx


----------



## Trellis (Jan 7, 2009)

Amie said:


> When we got Izzy from the RSPCA they said they only feed them on dry, so this is what ive stuck too... and she has plenty of water available all day
> 
> they said that dried helps to stop their poos smelling so bad too
> 
> should i be feeding her wet too?


Well I posted on here about my kitten's poos being smelly - he was on a diet of Whiskas pouches and own brand dry food. Since taking the advice of others on here, I've switched him to Hi-life pouches and Orijen dry, with some Applaws and other home-cooked meat/fish or canned tuna and now his poo is far less smelly, dark & firm. He has eaten everything I've given him so far!

Are kittens like babies - if you give them a variety of tastes from a young age will they be more adaptable in their diet in the long run?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Trellis said:


> Are kittens like babies - if you give them a variety of tastes from a young age will they be more adaptable in their diet in the long run?


I like to think so. I try to make sure my kittens have been fed wide variety of foods, and not just the odd taster of things, before they leave home in the hope that their digestive systems are suitably robust to cope with anything new their new slaves want to feed them. Thats the theory anyway


----------

